# Free MP3 files?



## jawnn (Jul 17, 2009)

Where is the best place to find free mp3 files of classical and neo-classical music?

My cd player has not worked for years.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

http://classical-music-online.net/ has downloadable mp3 files.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

If your public library participates you can find free mp3's on Freegal.

http://www.freegalmusic.com

Mostly Sony and RCA releases.  Which is awesome in itself. No DG however.


----------



## Troy (Apr 23, 2015)

I use classiccat (www.classiccat.net) but it is somewhat limited and the performances vary a lot in quality.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.hdclassicalmusic.com/

this is a good collection of good recordings even has some in Flac format


----------

